# New E-Zine looking for contributors of all ranks and styles!!!



## KempoShaun (Jan 6, 2009)

OK folks, I want to thank Mr. Hubbard and everyone else who has offered to contribute to this E-Zine. We have a few sponsors already, and I just want everyone to know that the deadline for articles, in order to give the editing staff time to format, is set for Friday, January 23, 2009, and from there on out, for each month, submissions must be received by the third Friday of each month as the E-zine comes out on the last day of each month. So far we have Mr. Hubbard, Mr. Rebelo (reviving the Kenpo Corner), Juan Mercado and a few others, who have agreed to contribute. we would still LOVE to have more. We are looking for instructors and practitioners of all levels and styles to contribute, no discrimination in this magazine! I know EVERYONE is busy between work, teaching and family, we are all strapped for time, but I'm asking for YOU to help make this publication a success! Whether it be helpful hints on opening a school, an article on child abduction prevention or ANYTHING would be most appreciated, just hit me up at KempoShaun@gmail.com and I'll be in touch within 24 hours. Thank you to all!!! And don't forget, we already have 150+ subscribers and the newsletter is FREE, so sign up using the link at the bottom of my Sig, or e-mail me if you wish to contribute! Namaste!


----------

